# Poly Bag Mailer Question - can you use plastisol heat transfer on poly mailers?



## mrminus (Jun 26, 2009)

I am doing all the research and development for a novelty tee shirt website that is gearing up to go online in Jan. So I am doing a little research on packaging. 
Now my question is... can you use plastisol heat transfer on poly mailers?
I have noticed it is fairly expensive to have custom packaging printed.
I can get a good price on the blank poly envelopes on ebay here and to cut costs I was thinking of doing some plastisol heat transfers to spruce them up. 

Any thoughts? Is it even do-able?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Good question, I've wondered about that as well. 

I have some of those polymailers here and a plastisol transfer, but I'm leery about trying it out. 

Seems like the heat might not react well with the poly mailer bag material.

Maybe some other brave soul here has tried it out


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I believe you will need a non-texile graphic ink. Look at Nazdar 9700.

Katrina


----------



## Dan K (Nov 15, 2006)

The heat from a heat press will likely melt the poly mailer. You'd probably want to direct print them with some poster style ink (Katrina's suggestion above?) that will air dry, or something that cures at a low temperature.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Or just order stickers.


----------



## mrminus (Jun 26, 2009)

Thank you Katrina for your suggestion... I did a little research on the Nazdar 9700 ink and it seems like an awesome way to customize our poly bags... we are just going to keep a little tabletop 2 color press and some blowdryers to force dry the bags in a little station near the shipping area. Thanks guys... you guys are the coolest.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

here is a second option as well,,
There is sign vinyl, that can be run thru laser and inkjet printers,, the back it sticky like tape, you can use as many colors as you want and get some great logos done this way,,, print and stick to each bag,,,,,
Hope this helps..
thanks for the link of the bags,, I needed that
Sandy Jo


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

sjidohair said:


> here is a second option as well,,
> There is sign vinyl, that can be run thru laser and inkjet printers,, the back it sticky like tape, you can use as many colors as you want and get some great logos done this way,,, print and stick to each bag,,,,,
> Hope this helps..
> thanks for the link of the bags,, I needed that
> Sandy Jo


Sandy Jo,
Do you have a link to this vinyl you are referring to?

Katrina


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Katrina,, let me get some info for you,, it is called imprintable vinyl, it is commonly used for logos, and stickers,, ect...
Sandy jo


----------



## Raygun labs (Mar 19, 2010)

mrminus said:


> I am doing all the research and development for a novelty tee shirt website that is gearing up to go online in Jan. So I am doing a little research on packaging.
> Now my question is... can you use plastisol heat transfer on poly mailers?
> I have noticed it is fairly expensive to have custom packaging printed.
> I can get a good price on the blank poly envelopes on ebay here and to cut costs I was thinking of doing some plastisol heat transfers to spruce them up.
> ...


i'm likeing the screen printed poly bags with vinyl solvent ink thing. tremendous halftones and super colors. work real fast and have the drying racks or lines or whatever setup and ready to recieve. solvents setup in the screen quickly.
many printers keep trying to get me to use their bag printing services, but they can't offer the flexibility of design or short minimum runs that doing it myself offers.
plus the shipping bags are highly collectable too.


----------

